
Coronavirus death total 60% higher than reported (no paywall) - garyclarke27
https://on.ft.com/2VF4Bfi
======
grawprog
This article is just sensationalism that wants to attribute any excess deaths
throughout this year not officially recorded as covid19 deaths as possible
covid deaths. This kind of nonsense is not helpful. The article itself admits
there's plenty of other reasons that could be attributed but that it should
still be considered. Padding numbers with speculation does not help form good
decisions.

------
talliedthoughts
The graphs for Austria and Portugal are interesting. They show historical
peaks earlier in the year, probably caused by the flu, that are higher than
the current spike caused by the coronavirus. Especially for Portugal, the past
peaks are way higher. That would seem to suggest the current numbers, while
high for the time of year, are not completely unheard of.

------
chupa-chups
Title should be "Global coronavirus death toll _could_ be 60% higher than
reported"

